# bar/guest house Sunderland, June 2013.



## Black (Jun 24, 2013)

this was a former bar, which had live music and
guest house with 7 ensuite rooms.
closed May 2013,
the owners left very quick so things are much as they were.
Prior to this it used to be The Winston Hotel, 
licensed since the 1980s.
before that the building was used by Sir James Laing & Sons,
shipyard managers.




tried shifting the bin too damn heavy









bar


















till



glass cleaning



food hygine nightmare















guest house


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like it could re-open tomorrow!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 24, 2013)

Bet that place won't be in the same condition for too long... Nice pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wonder how long this will last?


----------



## Ace5150 (Jun 28, 2013)

Blimey.....shades of Mary Celeste........they must have done a runner in the night!
Great pics.


----------



## mookster (Jun 29, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Wonder how long this will last?



At a guess 20 minutes with the inclusion of those external shots!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 29, 2013)

Was going to ask when this closed, but noticed it was in May this year!

Like Krela said, it could re-open tomorrow. As others have said, it won't last that long in this condition. Very pretty bar/guesthouse - can't believe everything's still there!


----------



## Black (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks for the replys


----------



## actualrob (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, hope it gets taken over quickly before it gets trashed


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2013)

Blimey what a minter! I still drink in a lot worse venues  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Quattre (Jul 15, 2013)

What a beautiful place. I'd consider moving in right away, if I were you. Do you have closer shots of the bookshelves?


----------



## whitelaw (Jul 16, 2013)

"...left quickly"...? I should say! It looks like they didnt even turn the lights out - just up and left. I wonder why?
Great find, but something not quite right here - people don't just up and leave without a reason. Love to know more.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 16, 2013)

That's a place but it sure ain't derelict (yet). They could have finished the washing up before they popped out! Strangeness abounds, like why isn't it even boarded?


----------



## Black (Jul 24, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> "...left quickly"...? I should say! It looks like they didnt even turn the lights out - just up and left. I wonder why?
> Great find, but something not quite right here - people don't just up and leave without a reason. Love to know more.



I know the reason,
but wont discuss things on here.


----------



## Black (Jul 24, 2013)

Quattre said:


> What a beautiful place. I'd consider moving in right away, if I were you. Do you have closer shots of the bookshelves?



apologies I dont

went last week,
no change to building except its now sealed (shut).


----------

